# Call me crazy...



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*but I love my guys so much 
This morning, I took Tony with me while I had a shower. Wanted to take Candy too, but she always freaks out in the tub, lol.
Anywhoo, the little fellow loved sitting on my head and showering, lol! He spread his wings and seemed to enjoy the warm sprinkles of water pouring down his feathers. 
birds are so much fun*


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

Haha this is so cute! I've heard of people showing with their budgies before & if I could I probably would ha! So not crazy at all!


----------



## kaka (Jun 22, 2014)

.....:bowdown:.....


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

DUDE I was in the bird store the other day (I am so lucky to live in a city with a bird store!) getting a couple new perches when I saw one specifically made for in the shower!! It suctions to the tile wall! I think it was called Happy Perch or Parrot Perch or something.... I need to convince my hubby this is an excellent idea, hahahahaha


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


justmoira said:



DUDE I was in the bird store the other day (I am so lucky to live in a city with a bird store!) getting a couple new perches when I saw one specifically made for in the shower!! It suctions to the tile wall! I think it was called Happy Perch or Parrot Perch or something.... I need to convince my hubby this is an excellent idea, hahahahaha

Click to expand...

I must look into that *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


justmoira said:



DUDE I was in the bird store the other day (I am so lucky to live in a city with a bird store!) getting a couple new perches when I saw one specifically made for in the shower!! It suctions to the tile wall! I think it was called Happy Perch or Parrot Perch or something.... I need to convince my hubby this is an excellent idea, hahahahaha

Click to expand...

I must look into that *


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

eduardo said:


> *
> Anywhoo, the little fellow loved sitting on my head and showering, lol! He spread his wings and seemed to enjoy the warm sprinkles of water pouring down his feathers.
> *


Now there's a christmas card picture :cool1:


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

Dee, You ARE crazy...we all are..


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Budgiekeet said:



Now there's a christmas card picture :cool1:

Click to expand...

:laughing: Yeah, right!*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Mikey Did It said:



Dee, You ARE crazy...we all are..

Click to expand...

I know!! I'm telling ya, bird people are different kind of people *


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

I take mine every night! They love it!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Just take a look at my username! :laughing: I have seen those shower perches and thought about trying Chip in there because he loves to sit under the kitchen faucet  I didn't know if it would be too strong for him though because he is small. Chewy and Kissy love to be misted! They're all so cute when they are wet!*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*and just to say, I thought this thread was going to be about you bringing home another bird, just saying *


----------



## substructure (Nov 22, 2014)

That is such an adorable picture Cozette. All three of them look ready for their shower,


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


BirdCrazyJill said:



and just to say, I thought this thread was going to be about you bringing home another bird, just saying 

Click to expand...

Lol sorry for the false alarm
Well no birdie for me
I'm apparently not allowed a budgie any more and anything else at this point does not fit in...*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*you can have Chewy if you come get her :laughing:*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Lol why Chewy ?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I can just picture you with Tony on your head in the shower.
Here's a link for a shower perch for you, Dee. :laughing:

Cage Bird Perch: Polly's Pet Products Sandy Window/Shower Bird Perch

I love the picture Amber posted of her birdies in the shower stall. *


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Here are some videos of my birds and the shower

Beak grinding in the shower: 




Ready to shower!:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Cozette said:



Here are some videos of my birds and the shower

Beak grinding in the shower: 




Ready to shower!: Ready to shower! - YouTube

Click to expand...

Those are great! Thanks for posting them. *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Dee , your threads always make me smile I just can't help it
I too laughed out loud and sort of pictured Tony sitting there with his wings spread gloriously flapping and have a great time meanwhile poor Dee doesn't get any water:laughing:


----------

